# Norwegian: I hope I can keep up



## Grefsen

Today I received a nice invitation to go on a hiking trip with a former professional cyclist. 

Here is what I would like to write to some of my Norwegian friends:

I have been invited to go a hiking trip this Sunday with a former professional cyclist who competed in the 2000 Olympics.  _I just hope I will be able to keep up_ with her.

Mitt forsøke:

Jeg har  blitt invitert til å gå på en fottur på søndag med en tidligere  profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000. _Jeg håper jeg vil være i stand til å holde følge _med henne.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei

Her er et par idéer om din oversettelse til norsk:

Mitt forsøk // - lapsus -


på søndag
eller
til neste søndag


...jeg kan være i stand til... 

...å holde et tilsvarende skritt med henne.
eller 
...å gå med hennes samme skritt.
eller
...å (kunne) _være i hælene på henne_.
_._...å (kunne) _følge henne hakk i hæl_.

Siden jeg ikke er  fra Norge, håper jeg at noen har tid og lyst til å rette.

Mvh
E.


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for hjelpen ermannoitaly.  



ermannoitaly said:


> Hei
> 
> Her er et par idéer om din oversettelse til norsk:
> 
> Mitt forsøk // - lapsus -
> 
> 
> på søndag
> eller
> til neste søndag


I wonder if the meaning of my sentence would still be clear if I left out "på?"  

Jeg har  blitt invitert til å gå på en fottur søndag...



ermannoitaly said:


> ...jeg kan være i stand til...
> 
> ...å holde et tilsvarende skritt med henne.
> eller
> ...å gå med hennes samme skritt.
> eller
> ...å (kunne) _være i hælene på henne_.
> _._...å (kunne) _følge henne hakk i hæl_.
> 
> Siden jeg ikke er  fra Norge, håper jeg at noen har tid og lyst til å rette.
> 
> Mvh
> E.


Those all look like they could be good options.  I'll wait and see what comments and suggestions we receive from some of our other Norwegian speaking friends.


----------



## Norvégienne

Grefsen said:


> Jeg har blitt invitert til å gå på en fottur på søndag med en tidligere profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000. _Jeg håper jeg vil være i stand til å holde følge _med henne.


 
Hello, it's a very good suggestion, I would only correct a couple of things:

Jeg har blitt invitert til å gå en fottur på søndag med en tidligere profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000. Jeg håper jeg klarer å holde følge med henne.

or

Jeg har blitt invitert med på en fjelltur/med på tur på søndag med en tidligere profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000. Jeg håper jeg klarer å holde følge med henne.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen og velkommen tilbake til  nordiske språkforumet *Norvégienne!* 



Norvégienne said:


> Hello, it's a very good suggestion, I would only correct a couple of things:
> 
> Jeg har blitt invitert til å gå en fottur på søndag med en tidligere profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000. Jeg håper jeg klarer å holde følge med henne.


I decided to use your first suggestion.


----------



## hanne

Since we haven't yet had any of the Norwegians drop by to comment on ermanno's suggestions, I'll just in the mean time suggest that you be a bit careful with them (with the answer from Norvégienne you probably won't need them anyway ). Most of them look wrong to me (for different reasons), but of course I'm not Norwegian - I just wanted to post a word of caution.


----------



## Grefsen

hanne said:


> Since we haven't yet had any of the Norwegians drop by to comment on ermanno's suggestions, I'll just in the mean time suggest that you be a bit careful with them (with the answer from Norvégienne you probably won't need them anyway ).


Tak for det *hanne.* 


hanne said:


> Most of them look wrong to me (for different reasons), but of course I'm not Norwegian - I just wanted to post a word of caution.


Hopefully *ermannoitaly *and I will both have the opportunity to learn something from comments made by native speaking Norwegians.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Quote:
Hopefully *ermannoitaly *and I will both have the opportunity to learn something from comments made by native speaking Norwegians. 
------------

Hei Grefsen
jeg er enig med deg.
Et norsk ordtak sier: 
"Vi lærer så lenge vi lever" 
(bokstavelig, "s'impara per quanto a lungo si vive" / " impariamo per quanto a lungo viviamo" / dvs. begrepet er cioè il concetto è : "Non si finisce mai d'imparare" secondo un'espressione tipica italiana)
Takk.
Mvh
E.


----------



## sendintheclowns

ermannoitaly said:


> Hei
> 
> på søndag
> eller
> til neste søndag



På søndag er riktig. 

"Til søndag" mener jeg betyr fra nå til søndag, men jeg mener jeg har hørt mange si "Til søndagen". 



ermannoitaly said:


> ...jeg kan være i stand til...
> 
> ...å holde et tilsvarende skritt med henne.
> eller
> ...å gå med hennes samme skritt.



Disse kan man nok ikke bruke. (Skritt betyr også "groin" på norsk, så vær forsiktig!)  

"Holde følge med" er nok best. 



			
				ermannoitaly said:
			
		

> ...å (kunne) _være i hælene på henne_.
> _._...å (kunne) _følge henne hakk i hæl_.



"Følge hakk i hel" er et bra uttrykk, men høres mer ut som det er snakk om en konkurranse, ikke en fottur!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Grefsen skrev:
 [...]
 "Jeg har  blitt invitert til å gå på en fottur på søndag med en tidligere  profesjonell syklist som deltok i OL 2000._Jeg håper jeg vil være i stand til å holde følge _med henne." [/QUOTE]

 Her er min forklaring (med hensyn til setningen):
 Jeg tolker at han er redd for at hun lenge har trenet musklene. 
 En profesjonell syklist kan ha mye kraft i beina, med andre ord hardhet eller hurtighet og i noen tilfeller begge to).
 Han frykter hun er fortere/hurtigere enn ham, (å gå til fots også...mener jeg)
 ---------------------------

 sendintheclowns skrev:
 [...]
 "Følge hakk i hel" er et bra uttrykk, men høres mer ut som det er snakk om en konkurranse, ikke en fottur!     [/QUOTE]
 ________________


 Det er sant at det ikke gjelder en konkurranse, men jeg har allerede  gitt en forklaring , vær så snille, se ovenfor, kanskje har jeg litt  overdrevet...
 Takk.
 Mvh
 E.


----------



## hanne

ermannoitaly said:


> Det er sant at det ikke gjelder en konkurranse, men jeg har allerede  gitt en forklaring , vær så snille, se ovenfor, kanskje har jeg litt  overdrevet...


At "følge i hælene på", vil sige at han hele tiden skal gå lige bag ved hende. Da det er meningen at de skal på tur "sammen", ikke "den ene foran den anden" passer udtrykket dårligt. Grefsen håber næppe at han skal gå bagerst hele vejen .

Selv om hun er i bedre form end ham, er det ikke nogen konkurrence - det er ikke sådan at hun vil kæmpe for at slå ham. Hvis du kalder det en "overdrivelse", er den så kraftig at den gør sætningen meningsløs/stærkt forvirrende.

PS. Hvis du sætter [ quote] (uden mellemrum) foran citerede indlæg bliver det lidt lettere at læse .


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen alle sammen! 

Her er en liten oppdatering:

Jeg  gjorde en så god jobb _å holde opp med henne_ i går, at jeg har blitt invitert til å  gå en annen fottur neste søndag.


----------



## sendintheclowns

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for hjelpen alle sammen!
> 
> Her er en liten oppdatering:
> 
> Jeg  gjorde en så god jobb _å holde opp med henne_ i går, at jeg har blitt invitert til å  gå en annen fottur neste søndag.



"Holde opp" betyr å stoppe (discontinue) med noe eller, bokstavelig talt, å holde noe opp (hold something up (in the air)). 

Du må nok heller bruke "holde følge med" eller kanskje "henge med".

God tur!


----------



## Grefsen

sendintheclowns said:


> Du må nok heller bruke "holde følge med" eller kanskje "henge med".


Takk for hjelpen! 



sendintheclowns said:


> God tur!


Tusen takk for det!


----------

